# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  [HCM] ĐẤU GIÁ KAVO ATC spindle cho phay mạch in hay điêu khắc chi tiết .

## Nam CNC

Sờ đã thèm rồi thôi chia tay em nó.

--- KaVo spindle ATC , made in germany
--- 500w , 3 pha 42VAC , 50Krpm ( 833Hz ) max
--- Collet đang gá 3.175mm
--- Runout <0.01 ( cỏn bao nhiêu micron thì chắc rất nhỏ )
--- Có air seal , giải nhiệt tự nhiên
--- Gá spindle chính hãng kèm theo , có cơ cấu gá , hút bụi , quét bụi kèm giải nhiệt nước luôn ( khỏi lo cho spindle rồi )
--- Bạc đạn quay tay cực êm 
--- Đo 3 cuộn dây đều lên kim ( em chưa có biến tần để test , đợi Gà mờ đến test ạ ), có 2 dây cho sensor nhiệt độ
--- Cơ cấu thay dao tốt , em đã bảo trì và kiểm tra rồi.

500W---50Krpm , tor 0.1N.m , thoải mái ăn kim loại với dao 3mm . Em đang có 1 em precise ở nhà , giống em này , cày cuốc gần 1 năm rưỡi mà em nó cứ như mới gá ngày hôm qua , vẫn ok và ổn định.

Hình ra sao em nó như vậy , em còn chưa thèm vệ sinh... ( nói chung còn khá mới )










---Giá khởi điểm 5tr ( thông cảm cho hàng xịn nhé )
---Giá kết thúc là 8tr
---Bước giá cố định 50K ( chắc được 60 lần bid )

thời gian hiệu lực là 11 sáng chủ nhật ngày  22-5 ( để còn coi Tivi cái mặt ông Ô BA MÁ )

ai đấu trúng em sẽ công nhận và gửi cái tin nhắn tài khoản... đồng thời cho em cái địa chỉ gửi hàng ( hi vọng có cha nào đó đặt giá đầu tiên để em còn làm thủ tục )

Nam 0908415648.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mod ơi cho em 2 chứ đấu giá vào tiêu đề để dể phân biệt nhé

----------


## terminaterx300

hàng kinh nhờ :v

----------


## CKD

Bác ter..x300 mang vài con pín lên dìm hàng đê.

2 thằng đầu tiên đấu gía không hợp lệ

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mới thấy hồi chiều mà giờ em đã lên dĩa...í lộn lên sàn rồi sao  :Big Grin: .
Ham hố lắm nhưng cứ thong thả đã  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## h-d

hàng ngon quá cụ Nam ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

Không có ai đấu chẳng vấn đề gì , em có kế hoạch rồi, cắn cái răng nhập cái collet 6mm về lên con máy mini chiến tiếp.... mà cũng chẳng buồn, hình như giao dịch chui dưới sàn nhiều ông dòm ngó lắm.

----------


## sontnt

5050k chẹp chẹp  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## writewin

sáng nay rãnh dc tí định úp đấu con spin nòng dài đang nằm nhà em, mà thấy anh Nam đang đấu rồi thôi, hehe, để xong con spin nhỏ nhỏ này rồi đến con nòng dài ở nhà em cũng dc, chứ úp liền liền anh em bội thực, he he

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh Nam cho em biết giá cái collet 6mm bao nhiêu tiền để em tính nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

https://helicongraphics.com/index.ph...vo-collet.html

giá 210USD , trước mắt anh chỉ biết web này , nếu tìm được ở alibaba có chổ bán thì tầm 200 tệ , độ runout ở china làm cũng <0.01mm , còn chính hãng thì nhớ đâu 0.002mm thì phải.

----------


## Himd

con này mình k dùng được

----------


## Nam CNC

cho biết cái lí do đi bạn ? không dùng được là không chạy ? không gia công được ? hay cái gì khác ? bạn chơi 1 câu nhận xét cụt lủn thì kì quá.


--- Anh em đừng lo , nếu nó không ok , không chạy hay gì đó thì em không giao hàng đâu , ít nhất em phải đưa ra được giải pháp cho các bạn xử dụng thì mới chuyển giao ạ. EM có đầy đủ chiến hữu để làm cho nó hoạt động ạ.


Gamo--CKD--Nhatson--Phuchnd--Tuanlm .... mấy ông này có đủ giải pháp cho nó hoạt động rồi ạ.

----------


## Himd

là do nó khong phù hợp với minh   . không lien quan đến vấn đề kỹ thuật

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Ú tim......

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Con này cứ cắm điện là nó chạy, có gì phức tạp đâu nhỉ. Tiếc là em mới mua mấy con 85kv/ phút với mấy con 300kv/ phút rồi. Ko thì chắc khó vào tay người khác

----------


## h-d

đúng là hàng ngon cho bác nào cần tua cao, em vân ôm 3 chú để chiến đấu. mà nhìn vẫn thèm

----------


## Nam CNC

nhưng con này là con chạy bạc đạn gốm , còn mấy con kia của mấy bác chạy đệm khí nén mà , khác nhau xa lắm à , theo em biết chỉ có bác Ngọc Anh mới hiểu hết lợi và hại của mấy em đệm khí thôi, còn con chạy bạc đạn thì anh em nào qua nhà cũng thấy hiệu quả của nó đó hehehe. 


Tình hơi khó khăn cho anh em đấu giá vì em hơi nóng vội , nếu có thêm video ATC và chạy êm ái nữa thì trực quan hơn .

là chủ sở hữu em mở thêm 1 option cho anh em đấu , đến cuối cùng cảm thấy không ưng cái bụng em sẽ giữ lại thôi ạ , xin lỗi làm anh em suy nghĩ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con này hàng xịn thì không nói làm gì (vì em quá xịn rồi  :Big Grin: ). Quay êm ru bà rù. Các bác có thấy con spin 300w bác Nam đang xài thì mới thấy em nó lợi hại cỡ nào, toàn cho gặm đồng ko mới căng chứ kaka.
Độc 1 nỗi là tất cả các đường giải nhiệt, thổi khí, tưới nguội, hút bụi...vv đều nằm trên cái cục gá spindle. Chỉ cần cắm nối dây vào là tẹt ga thôi, phay nhôm đồng hay gỗ đều tốt.
Collet hiện đang kẹp 3,175. Bác nào muốn kẹp 6 thì chịu khó tí là có (dự kiến là lên con ATC như Datron thì sao nhỉ hehe).
Hiện tại em đang ôm con máy in 3D tốn bữa h kha khá nên nhích nhẹ 5100K

----------


## h-d

chạy bạc đạn hết cụ Nam ơi, up cho anh em nào cần, hàng hiếm không phải khi nào cũng gặp

----------


## sontnt

Đang cần cho con máy mới. 5150k

----------


## Tuanlm

Nho còn non và xanh lắm. Ực ực

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

sẵn thớt vừa bán vừa kỹ thuật , bác h-d cho em xem 3 em của bác có được không ? em đắm đuối mấy em dòng này lắm à.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe máy em không mới nhưng em cũng cần...5200K

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Căng quá , có lỗi với chú Hưng quá, lần này mà hụt nữa sẽ có chính sách bù đắp.

----------

hung1706

----------


## maxx.side

Không cần lắm nhưng tò mò cũng ra thử giá 5250K

----------


## sontnt

Cần lắm nên 5300k  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

đính chính 1 xíu , con của em đang xài để phay đồng nhôm , em nó 600W , 40Krpm , nhưng hiện tại chỉ xài có 30Krpm là quá đủ rồi ạ. Gắn dao 6mm , ăn mỏng 0.3-0.5mm nguyên con đi ngọt xớt ở tốc độ 1000mm/min ( chắc có lẻ dao mới nên mới ngọt )

----------

hung1706, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Hehe chưa chắc dễ gì tìm được con thứ 2...nên em cân trước tính sau  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
5350k ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## sontnt

Bay lên theo mọi người... 5400k

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Nhìn thèm vãi nhưng lúa không đủ sức  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Mấy con kiểu này hàng rơi rớt. Không phải muốn là có, hoặc có (ebay) thì rớ phỏng tay.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ebay đang bán nè ..... nhưng tui biết tui sống ở đâu nên không dám so sánh.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KAVO-SYCOTEC...QAAOSw2GlXF~E1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KAVO-4041-HI...UAAOSw7FRWVNON

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SycoTec-Type...3D191852589909

----------

nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ebay thường có câu May not ship to VN  :Smile: )))

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hehe ebay thường có câu May not ship to VN )))


Nó tự động dò IP của mình để hiện tên nước lên đó bác, ở cam thì hiện cam ah.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ý em nói là mấy ông ebay (rate cao hay thấp) đều ngán ko bán cho VN mình vì nhiều lí do ấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thử vận may lần chót 5450k

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## sontnt

5500k......................

----------


## sontnt

bị duyệt bài viết trước khi gửi.....  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà ú tim quá...vậy là phải nhờ anh admin đập chai xem lại roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhtriet

> Hehe ý em nói là mấy ông ebay (rate cao hay thấp) đều ngán ko bán cho VN mình vì nhiều lí do ấy ạ


Cái này ko phải đâu bác ơi, nhiều Seller khi bán nó liệt kê sẵn một số quốc gia nó đồng ý ship(thông thường là thuận tiện cho nó) cho nên khi Ebay phát hiện mình ko thuộc danh sách đó nó sẽ tự động hiện lên "may not ship to...". Có nhiều khi cũng Mỹ bán nhưng những vùng xa của nó như Hawaii nó cũng ko chịu ship. Giờ dân VN ship hàng từ ebay rất nhiều cho nên ko bị đối xử.phân biệt như lúc trước nữa đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

chốt lại Hung1706 trúng con này nhé , giá trúng 5450K . Cảm ơn anh em đã tham gia đấu giá. Hôm nào rãnh ghé qua anh nhé , chuyển giao đàng hoàng , bao chạy ngon mới giao hàng.

----------

hung1706

----------


## sontnt

hic, bị lỗi kiểm duyệt bài viết khúc cuối. Nhưng thôi chúc mừng bác hung1706  :Smile:  đợi con khác vậy

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác sontnt chớ có buồn vội. Nếu bài viết của bác sau khi đã kiểm duyệt, và đấu giá hợp lệ thì trên tinh thần vui là chính, em sẵn sàng trao lại vinh quang cho bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## h-d

> sẵn thớt vừa bán vừa kỹ thuật , bác h-d cho em xem 3 em của bác có được không ? em đắm đuối mấy em dòng này lắm à.


của em mini còi còi này cụ à, 1 biến tần chạy 3 em này

----------

hung1706, Nam CNC, tradacnc

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> của em mini còi còi này cụ à, 1 biến tần chạy 3 em này


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  xấu mù

----------

h-d

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ít thông tin cho em nó  :Big Grin: 


Collet dòng HY khó chịu nhờ...tra trong này thì em thấy không giống : http://www.sycotec.eu/Chucks.243+M51347802209.0.html
Giống nhất là con này : 


Anh Nam xem dùm em cái collet này hình như trên thân nó có ghi cái mã thì phải.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## biết tuốt

> xấu mù


Xấu mù mà hôm nọ cũng thấy có người le te cầm 1 con hehe :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> 5500k......................


Bác hung1706... 
Kiểu này chắc chớt

----------


## hung1706

Ái chà chà...tình hình là em canh cây me chính xác giờ từ 10h 59 phút 45s em bấm, không rõ sao lại đúng 11h00p00s  :Big Grin: 
Thể lệ đấu giá là trước 11h00 (có nghĩa là trước 10h59p59s vẫn hợp lệ) hay trước 11h01phút00s thì chắc do bác NamCNC phán quyết oài  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Nam sao không đem ra đấu cái driver của nó hỉ, mình mới oder cái biến tần bên china về, chạy đến 3000Hz nhưng outpút 100---250V mới ghét, không đến 48V được  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

> Ái chà chà...tình hình là em canh cây me chính xác giờ từ 10h 59 phút 45s em bấm, không rõ sao lại đúng 11h00p00s 
> Thể lệ đấu giá là trước 11h00 (có nghĩa là trước 10h59p59s vẫn hợp lệ) hay trước 11h01phút00s thì chắc do bác NamCNC phán quyết oài


Cái này là tội của Ếch, bắt đền Ếch đi

----------


## Gamo

> Bác Nam sao không đem ra đấu cái driver của nó hỉ, mình mới oder cái biến tần bên china về, chạy đến 3000Hz nhưng outpút 100---250V mới ghét, không đến 48V được


Driver thì qua em ợ  :Smile: )

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình thì em chỉ biết bề nổi thôi , cái gì hiện ra thì nó mới là thực tế , còn cái gì sự cố thì nó thuộc về ếch , cứ lôi ếch ra bắt đền hehehe.


spindle em lôi cái biền tần đời cổ của taiwan , chỉnh 20V, 400hz , em nó quay êm ru , tiếng động cơ vo ve như tiếng muỗi ở 24Krpm, tại đó chạy ổn định với 4.5A , êm nhất em từng được nghe ( hố bà nó rồi , lôi ra bán giờ mới tiếc ) , lấy cán cây cọ tì vào dao , em nó cứ quay chẳng thèm đứng, ampere chỉ tăng lên 4.6-4.7A , đủ tốc, đủ vôn chắc nhai tới lông cây cọ quét sơn luôn đó.

drive đi kèm làm gì có đâu anh thuhanoi , nếu có em đem ra bán đấu giá đợt 2 cho cha Hưng này bổ ngữa luôn. Chỉ cần tìm được biến tần 1000hz, chỉnh xuống 50VAC đầu ra thì em này chạy tới bến , nhưng ít nhất là 3HP mới đủ 10A cho em spindle.




********Sẵn đây em lôi 1 em S933A đấu giá với giá đụng nóc gây sốt là 5tr ( giá này là hỗ trợ anh em có hàng xài chơi )..... anh em nào ham hố đấu giá không em làm 1 thớt chơi 


2.2-3.7Kw
18Krpm
gá dao đến 16mm
nặng 16-17kg




chờ đợi anh em lên tiếng , nhiều anh em lên tiếng thì mới lôi ra nha , ai từng mua spindle giá cao hơn đừng giận , giá này là em lổ chắc , nhưng với phiên đấu giá này cơ hội chia đều cho tất cả anh em , chỉ hụt cho ông bid giá 4.9tr hehehe.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe có driver thì lỡ đu dây điện roài nên đu thêm lần nữa chắc em chỉ ngáp ngáp thôi chứ chưa chết đâu  :Big Grin: 
Em có con BT Toshiba VF-S11 mà min là 50v thế mới chết chứ ạ. Em chạy mấy con spindle hay motor 60hz test lên 150 - 200hz no chạy phà phà, gặp con Kavo này thì nó lại chịu phép không dám lái máy bay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cty686

> tình hình thì em chỉ biết bề nổi thôi , cái gì hiện ra thì nó mới là thực tế , còn cái gì sự cố thì nó thuộc về ếch , cứ lôi ếch ra bắt đền hehehe.
> 
> 
> spindle em lôi cái biền tần đời cổ của taiwan , chỉnh 20V, 400hz , em nó quay êm ru , tiếng động cơ vo ve như tiếng muỗi ở 24Krpm, tại đó chạy ổn định với 4.5A , êm nhất em từng được nghe ( hố bà nó rồi , lôi ra bán giờ mới tiếc ) , lấy cán cây cọ tì vào dao , em nó cứ quay chẳng thèm đứng, ampere chỉ tăng lên 4.6-4.7A , đủ tốc, đủ vôn chắc nhai tới lông cây cọ quét sơn luôn đó.
> 
> drive đi kèm làm gì có đâu anh thuhanoi , nếu có em đem ra bán đấu giá đợt 2 cho cha Hưng này bổ ngữa luôn. Chỉ cần tìm được biến tần 1000hz, chỉnh xuống 50VAC đầu ra thì em này chạy tới bến , nhưng ít nhất là 3HP mới đủ 10A cho em spindle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cái này giá để đấu như thế nào bạn?

----------


## Nam CNC

tất nhiên khởi điểm 0 đồng , giá đấu đạt cao nhất chỉ 5tr.

----------


## sontnt

Hic, cuối cùng comment nó đã hiện lên và vẫn ko đc  :Frown: ( đau lòng tập 2

----------


## sieunhim

nhìn thích mà e gà quá chưa chơi đc, trưa qua a nam lấy mấy cái driver alpha nhé, mr vũ gửi motor qua e rồi

----------


## cty686

Bạn cho ngày giờ kết thúc và bước giá chứ nhỉ?

----------


## cty686

> Bạn cho ngày giờ kết thúc và bước giá chứ nhỉ?


mở hàng 500k  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em có nói là mở đấu giá trong cái thớt này đâu , nếu nhiều người ủng hộ tham gia thì em mới mở 1 cái thớt đấu giá , em sẽ lấy đúng cái con em đấu giá em chụp hình , còn cái hình con này khách hàng đã đặt hàng mua rồi , bác cứ từ từ , không thể nào 1 thớt đấu giá 2 con được.

----------


## maxx.side

Chơi luôn đi anh Nam, chuyến này khô máu cũng chơi

----------


## Nam CNC

có 2 thành viên thôi , chưa đủ tụ. Em muốn tầm 20 anh em thì ok , chứ hàng ngon ít người biết thì thiệt thòi anh em vùng xa đó mà, nói rõ luôn em này 2.2-3.7 , thương mại thì em bán giá 10-12 tr , còn đấu giá , giá trúng max em chỉ chọn 5tr , vậy thì em nó còn bèo nhèo hơn 50% con spindle bèo nhất 3.7kw của china

----------


## thuhanoi

Yes - đăng ký

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em chơi phát nữa xem sao  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

Thêm em nữa cho nó đông vui!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cũng một xin một vé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## h-d

em cũng bon chen 1 vé nhé cụ Nam

----------


## Gamo

Lúc nãy tính đi đêm, lấy luôn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

cho mình 1 vé, vui là chính

----------


## tcm

Em cũng thích, nhưng đấu giá em không theo được. Nếu 5 tr bán luôn thì em lấy.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em cũng thích, nhưng đấu giá em không theo được. Nếu 5 tr bán luôn thì em lấy.


Thôi xong, lão chủ thớt chờ mỗi câu này  :Frown:

----------


## h-d

để đấu nó vui anh tcm ơi, anh em thi nhau canh giờ hehe

----------

tcm

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu này thì bác Nam cháy máy điện thoại rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## cty686

> Em cũng thích, nhưng đấu giá em không theo được. Nếu 5 tr bán luôn thì em lấy.


Quan trọng là canh đúng 11h như hung1706 thì mới vui bác ạ. :Wink:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka đi đêm là nhiều anh chị em dòm ngó lắm nghen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tui công bằng à , phải đấu giá mới thắng , đấu giá thì mới có giá 5tr , mua ngay à , em lấy con khác bán anh 10tr nè chơi không ? hehehe


riêng anh TCM có 1 con spindle dành riêng cho anh để hàng đổi hàng 9700rpm, 3.7kw , gá dao 20mm, đặc biệt là hàng new 100% hehehe, giống y như hình em post nhé , con màu vàng em lười làm quá à , rãnh lắm em mới làm.

----------

tcm

----------


## emptyhb

Em chờ 19 người rồi đăng ký chốt

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ko nên canh cuối giờ mà phải canh lúc hắn mới đăng, bid ngay 5tr là thắng

----------


## Nam CNC

tao chưa ra điều kiện mà mày làm gì dữ vậy Gamo , ít nhất là ngày mai , tao hoàn thiện con spindle, quay cực ngon rồi đem ra chơi với anh em cuối tuần , giá đấu nó rẻ nhưng nó phải ngon , tính tao là bán thì bán cái xịn , còn cái dỏm tao xài hay cho hehehe.

----------


## maxx.side

Em có ý kiến, để cho cuộc vui hấp dẫn đến giờ chót, anh Nam đề ra 1 giá thắng ví dụ là 5500K nhưng không cho ai biết, tới cuối giờ anh công bố kết quả coi ai thắng mới hấp dẫn. Riêng giá đã chốt anh có thể PM riêng cho một ai đó làm trọng tài. Như vậy mấy anh em vùng sâu vùng xa, mạng cùi bắp, máy Celeron cà tàng ( ví dụ như em) cũng không bị thua giá mất tội nghiệp  :Big Grin: , Qui định luôn cho anh em cứ 2h mới được ra 1 giá mà không được ra 2 giá liên tục

----------


## emptyhb

> Em có ý kiến, để cho cuộc vui hấp dẫn đến giờ chót, anh Nam đề ra 1 giá thắng ví dụ là 5500K nhưng không cho ai biết, tới cuối giờ anh công bố kết quả coi ai thắng mới hấp dẫn. Riêng giá đã chốt anh có thể PM riêng cho một ai đó làm trọng tài. Như vậy mấy anh em vùng sâu vùng xa, mạng cùi bắp, máy Celeron cà tàng ( ví dụ như em) cũng không bị thua giá mất tội nghiệp , Qui định luôn cho anh em cứ 2h mới được ra 1 giá mà không được ra 2 giá liên tục


Thế bác liên lạc với bác Nam mua ngay đi.

----------


## tcm

> tui công bằng à , phải đấu giá mới thắng , đấu giá thì mới có giá 5tr , mua ngay à , em lấy con khác bán anh 10tr nè chơi không ? hehehe
> 
> 
> riêng anh TCM có 1 con spindle dành riêng cho anh để hàng đổi hàng 9700rpm, 3.7kw , gá dao 20mm, đặc biệt là hàng new 100% hehehe, giống y như hình em post nhé , con màu vàng em lười làm quá à , rãnh lắm em mới làm.


Ôi vậy thì cám ơn bác trước. Bác muốn đổi hàng gì cho em xin mail của bác để em gửi hình cho bác trọn.
Con này em xẽ tham gia đấu giá công bằng.

----------


## tcm

Ôi em viết sai chính tả mà không sửa được bài :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đấu giá con 9700 rpm đeeeeeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Oài, đấu giá thêm con 9700 đi

----------


## ronaldinho_07

cho em ké 1 vé để xem sờ pín là như thế nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Muốn xem tui cho xem con 9700rpm..... em nó có 1 khuyết điểm , mẻ hết 1 chân , nhưng em đã có phương án lấy tấm sắt 16mm làm đế rồi , gắn 2 ốc M6 vào cái chân mẻ là xong , các bác về khỏi làm đế.










Hàng mới chưa xài nhé , chân chưa có dấu ốc xiết , cánh quạt chưa dính bụi vào góc kẹt , chỗ kẹp cờ lê mở tán chưa có dấu vết..... bạc đạn siêu êm ..... thế là hàng siêu ngon hen anh TCM.


cặp bạc đạn đầu lên đến 7009C P4 , tính ra cái bạc này còn to hơn cái bạc lắp trong BT30 , dao 20mm trở xuống vô tư , còn ăn gỗ mấy con này toàn chơi dao ghép mãnh to chà bá.   3.7Kw phê lắm đó.

----------

tcm

----------


## thuhanoi

Chắc do nó bị thương như vậy nên nó chưa có cơ hội làm việc. Bác Nam kiếm miếng gang mài khéo tý hàn lại đẹp hơn

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi anh ơi , mài 1 miếng , hàn lại , không khéo rụng luôn cái cùi thôi thì dùng tấm đế riêng cho an tâm ... hàn gang ít chỗ hàn lắm anh ơi


À con này do vận chuyển về đây theo con đường nô lệ nên nó mới thế , chứ em có thêm mấy con mà còn nguyên xi ( mấy em đó ngon quá chắc để xài hay tiêu thụ chui dưới sàn chứ giá công bố anh em té xỉu hết )

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con này dc rồi, 3 chân thì đấu giá là hợp lý hehe

----------


## hung1706

Haha con mẻ chân này là con hàng bán riêng mà mấy bác  :Big Grin: 
Anh Nam cho cái thông số như collet hệ gì thì bác Tcm nhắm chừng mà mua cho dễ kaka

----------

tcm

----------


## Gamo

Thui anh TCM nhường em đi :x :x :x

----------

tcm

----------


## Nam CNC

con đó dùng collet YCC 20 , mà quan tâm gì , dùng collet thẳng C20-.....6,8,10,12,16 vô tư mà , mấy món này bán đầy ngoài chợ , chuẩn C20-xxxx trung quốc tầm 120K 1 cái , collet thẳng china gia công tốt lắm , chỉ có collet côn mới cùi bắp thôi.


Anh en quan tâm em cho xem hình chứ em có đấu giá con này đâu , em đấu con 18Krpm , để anh em chơi HSM ( high speed machining  ) với kim loại cho nó máu , còn 9700rpm cho riêng anh TCM chuyên phay sắt thôi.... mẻ cái chân là chuyện nhỏ kĩ thuật , nó ảnh hưởng thẩm mỹ thôi chứ ci nhê giề .



nhìn tới lui chưa đủ 10 ngón tay , em mất hứng thiệt á , không lẽ mấy con này bèo hơn mấy con đồ gỗ china ???

----------

tcm

----------


## Ga con

Nhìn con hàng 9700rpm e cũng thèm chảy nước, hic hic.
Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## sieunhim

đấu đi a, không biết con 18k rpm kia sao nhỉ, đang lên phương án cho cái máy đục mộng cửa nằm ngang kiêm luôn cái khoản chơi mấy cái con tiện cầu thang ko biết khả thi không nhỉ, định lấy con 2,2k china mà đang sợ nó bay mất  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

Ủa YCC 20 sao để lắm collet thẳng C20? hay là có cái củ  C20 bắt vào đầu Spindle luôn nhỉ? YCC 20 mình thấy nhà BÌNH DIỆP chợ giời có 4-5 cái, mà chém két mùi tầm 300k/cái

----------


## Tuấn

Đúng rồi đấu con 9700rpm kia đê  :Smile:  cái chân sứt thì không thành vấn đề, nhưng mà dây điện cũng bị cắt rồi, lão TCM gà lắm, mang về không biết đường nào mà đấu đâu  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Sài Gòn đang mưa tầm tã đem đấu nhanh lên chứ bó chân bó tay ở nhà mần chi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay là chế xuồng đi bắt cá đê  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

bình tĩnh mấy anh , sớm nhất tối nay em post lên , sáng mai sẽ bắt đầu , ít nhất để nhiều anh em biết thì mới vui.


bước giá 50 hay 100K là phủ hợp , nếu 50K sẽ có 100 bid , 100K sẽ có 100 bid , vậy nhanh nó vui hay chậm nó vui , nếu nó thật sự hấp dẫn anh em , em nghĩ chỉ 30 phút nó có chủ liền.

----------


## tiinicat

Em đăng kí một vé cho thêm phần sôi động.

----------


## Nam CNC

11h em đăng nhé...... wait

----------


## hung1706

kaka chờ tới 11h...chưa đăng. Đi ăn cơm phát về 12h mấy => đã chốt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Mấy bác chắc đang nhịn cơm đây haha

----------


## Gamo

Chời ơi, Nam ròm chết tiệt... tau chờ từ 10h đến giờ, đói bụng quá nè

----------


## onion

Cũng chưa đọc kỹ bài nữa, không biêt đấu con nào. Em xin đấu con mẻ chân nha

----------


## thuhanoi



----------


## Nam CNC

Đã có thớt đấu giá rồi nha anh em..... mời anh em tham gia 


Onion , con 9700rpm đã có giao dịch trao đổi hàng rồi nên không có đấu giá con đó... cảm ơn chú vì hâm mộ con đó.

----------

thuhanoi

----------

